# Daviwolf, uses dreams to write stories



## Daviwolf (Jun 21, 2014)

I have always used the dreams i have had and turned them into one big book. I recently finished a book and started on a new one. I am curious to see what people think of it.


----------



## Riptide (Jun 21, 2014)

Hey, I love dreams as inspiration. Most of my work comes from them, so you're welcome here! And throw it into the forums, I'm sure we'll shred them apart. I'm curious too


----------



## J Anfinson (Jun 21, 2014)

You'll need to make ten posts before you can put your own work up for critique in the creative areas, but that's easy enough, right? I recommend using those ten posts to comment on other people's work so that others will be more likely to reciprocate.

Good luck, and if you need help with anything you can holler at any of us purple people.


----------



## J.T. Chris (Jun 21, 2014)

Congrats on finishing a book.  Welcome aboard.


----------



## Gumby (Jun 21, 2014)

Dreams sound like the perfect inspiration.  Welcome to the site!


----------



## Daviwolf (Jun 21, 2014)

J Anfinson said:


> You'll need to make ten posts before you can put your own work up for critique in the creative areas, but that's easy enough, right? I recommend using those ten posts to comment on other people's work so that others will be more likely to reciprocate.
> 
> Good luck, and if you need help with anything you can holler at any of us purple people.



Thank you, I was so lost and didn't know how this site worked until i read you post. Also,thank you for the advice


----------



## Daviwolf (Jun 21, 2014)

It feels like there a lot of kind people here, i am sure i will enjoy surfing the site


----------



## Daviwolf (Jun 21, 2014)

Gumby said:


> Dreams sound like the perfect inspiration.  Welcome to the site!



Thanks, my dreams are really crazy and they make for a great story, especially when i combine them into one.


----------



## Purple Inukshuk (Jun 21, 2014)

I'm new here too but welcome! Dreams are usually my biggest inspiration and I always can't help but to write them down, I hope to see your works soon!


----------



## Daviwolf (Jun 21, 2014)

I plan to post it once they give me access to posting


----------



## Daviwolf (Jun 21, 2014)

Purple Inukshuk said:


> I'm new here too but welcome! Dreams are usually my biggest inspiration and I always can't help but to write them down, I hope to see your works soon!



Alright I finally got the power to make threads, http://www.writingforums.com/threads/148353-The-world-beyond-the-portal?p=1746277#post1746277


----------



## Pandora (Jun 22, 2014)

Daviwolf, like that screen name, I too inspired by my dreams. I look forward to reading yours. Welcome!


----------



## Elvenswordsman (Jul 23, 2014)

Dreams seem to be the least corrupted part of our creativity. Welcome to WF! Enjoy your time here.


----------



## No Man (Jul 23, 2014)

I have to say BINGO to this thread, Jan "09" I had what we will call a dream for I am to this day not sure if it was only a dream. 

  Today I am here because of it, this dream (?) lead me down a path to seek the truth on things and found out some real stark truths. facts that make many run.

  Only one book is my obsession, I need it done right and have little skills. What I do have is the goods, 100% solid never been used info that has never been used properly publicly or copyrighted to the best of my knowledge.  

  Let me rephrase the "never been used" above. one person did, on the web wrote a piece that no one agreed with. This person, he or she used a false name to the best I can tell.  They had good reason to for they were correct in part on what they were saying but this person did not know all at that time they talked.   ------  Scotomisation in part kept them from understanding what they had better.


Sorry for not giving up the goods, but the dream (?) 5 years ago still pushes me. Yes they inspirer some people.


----------

